# amazing with stylus!



## digitsix (Jul 10, 2012)

This is my first tablet and I just got my ikoss stylus and holy hell this thing is great with the stylus.... not that it wasn't already awesome or anything!


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

Agreed. I got a 3 pack of blue cell styli for $1.70 on amazon and they are fantastic.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Also loving the functionality of the Nexus 7 w/ a capacitive stylus pen. I picked up a few Stylus' off eBay but am looking for a Higher end Premium Stylus. I hear Boxwave/Qualcomm,SGP-Kuel,rooCASE & iKross are good but am still looking into options.


----------



## hippocat (Dec 19, 2011)

I've been wondering about stylus recently also. Anyone have experience with a stylus that is good for drawings and writing? Something with great precision


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

I've been using a stylus too and I love it!


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

For some reason best buy gave me to free the high end rocketfish stylus and I am loving it as well.. except typing, kinda sucks on that departmentb


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

hippocat said:


> I've been wondering about stylus recently also. Anyone have experience with a stylus that is good for drawings and writing? Something with great precision


You'll get what you pay for. Even the cheap ones work well but the more money you spend the better it will be, unless its from some shady retailer trying to rip you off

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

I had been using a Targus stylus from Office Depot for around 9 bucks. 
I recently won a Wacom Bamboo stylus over at Android Central and it is so awesome. It feels perfect in hand. Very precise and accurate tracking. Definitely an upgrade over the Targus. Plus you can replace the capacitive tip if it gets damaged.


----------



## Bipoler (May 5, 2012)

Athorax said:


> Agreed. I got a 3 pack of blue cell styli for $1.70 on amazon and they are fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


LMAo they owe you $0.59 cents because I paid $1.11........y you totally got ripped dude.......

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

